# DVC owner trading into HH with RCI



## asroberts (Oct 26, 2011)

Will we still be recognized as DVC members and eligible for member perks?  What other charges are there besides the exchange fee?  Any other differences between trading in vs going thru DVC?

Thanks


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Is there a resort fee at Hilton Head? At any of the WDW resorts that I have been fortunate enough to trade into, I have always had to pay the $95 fee.

Good luck!

elaine


----------



## presley (Oct 26, 2011)

If you bring your membership card, you can show it for any perks/discounts.

Did you use a different TS to trade into DVC RCI?  Last I was aware, DVC resorts were not on the list of the 500 RCI resorts that DVC members could trade in to.


----------



## elaine (Oct 27, 2011)

you do not get any perks for the room--you are considered RCI trader. There will be no DVC designation on your key. You will still get all discounts by showing your DVC ID. So, about the only difference was no free wifi--but I think DVC just got free wifi for everyone--at least at WDW. no $95 fee at DVC-HHI.


----------

